# Uber Advises Drivers To Buy Insurance That Leaves Them Uncovered



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Advises Drivers To Buy Insurance That Leaves Them Uncovered*
By @Booyah

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?s=mobile


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

farce


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

oh oh.. they are talking about us :
We shouldn't actually make such statements about lying to insurance.

quoted it from the link you provided thanks!
_In online forums, UberX drivers involved in accidents during the trolling period frequently seek advice on their insurance. In many cases, __other Uber drivers advise them__ to lie to their insurers to avoid losing their personal policies altogether. And some drivers have said they concealed their commercial activities when applying for insurance in the first place. 
Chris Shultz, deputy commissioner of the California Department of Insurance, said law enforcement officials are increasingly concerned that the way rideshare companies advise their drivers to handle insurance could "force otherwise law-abiding people to commit insurance fraud." 
The state __has been encouraging carriers__ to develop special "hybrid" policies that would explicitly cover rideshare activities, but so far only one policy is available nationwide, and none in California._


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Uber hoodie encouraged me to lie to my insurer - to my face. Therefore - game over. It is one thing for Uber to flout good faith insurance practices and even worse to sell you a phony policy.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes Uber in fact lies to us about our coverage. The local office here did right to my face, and they're still tip-toeing around the issue of dealing with our insurers. They know we have to lie and they know commercial insurance for us is completetly out of the question due to the cost and lack of companies offering even somewhat affordable rates here. 

Makes no sense right now for UBER to change anything since profits aren't being affected yet. I'm done trying to get coverage and calling around, waste of time. No insurer will allow us to do this and there is nothing in the works of any company negotiating with UBER and the insurance industry to get us covered. State Farm said its been brought up to their underwriters on allowing UBER drivers policies, but right now they can't in AZ.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

profits will be affected very soon....Here in Florida sh*t hits fan Feb 1 2015

Also NO insurance available for "rideshare" its Commercial Livery Vechicle for HIRE iNSURANCE ONLY!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

its along time from May to September!


----------

